# Winmfs



## Rcgraves (Jul 15, 2015)

Can I use winmfs to restore a series one image?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Rcgraves said:


> Can I use winmfs to restore a series one image?


Yes if you have a good image.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Rcgraves said:


> Can I use winmfs to restore a series one image?


That depends.

If you have an image made with the old MFS Tools (file ends in .bak), then you'll need to use a version of them.

Best thing would be to burn yourself a copy of the MFS Live cd v1.4 and boot from it.

When WinMFS makes a backup image, it results in a .tbk file, and even though WinMFS was created by spike, who also did the MFS Live cd, .bak and .tbk files are not interchangeable and can't be used by the other program.

Tell me what you have, tell me what you want, and I'll try to tell you what you need, and maybe even supply it if it's just software and information, and I don't have to ship any hardware.


----------

